# Interesting results from Colorado eMTB survey



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Edit: Someone already posted this

Jefferson County, CO (known as Jeffco here), has a huge amount of open space and hundreds of miles of MTB trails.

Jefferson County Open Space (JCOS) ran eMTB demos at trailheads and surveyed people before and after they had demo'ed an eMTB as to their suitability on a trail. Demo'ing and eMTB increased the percentage who thought all trails should be open to eMTBs from 35% to 46%, and it increased the number who thought they should only be allowed on mountain bike trails from 2% to 4%.

https://www.jeffco.us/DocumentCenter/View/9674


----------

